# wp-kalkuel



## tatyana95 (13. Jan 2015)

Es waere super, als ob jemand mir hilft^^
gegeben ist der Programmabshnitt:

```
b=5*a;
if(b>a)
  c=math.sqrt(10-b);
 else
  c=math.sqrt(a-b);
System.out.println("c="+c);
```
Defienieren sie die Nachbedingung, machen sie wp=kalkuel und defienieren sie die Vorbedingung

Vielen Dank


----------

